# August 2011 Lottery Winner



## BDog

Version X is the winner this month for August with the winning number being - 6
Details here Powerball - Home

Please join me in congratulating VersionX in his victory! Oh, and also send him some great sticks.

Please post up DC #'s in this thread and VersionX please post pictures of the winnings if possible.










Also please follow this link http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/lottery/283116-puff-cigar-lotto-14.html and post in the thread if you are in for the Puff Lottery for September 2011.


----------



## VersionX

Thanks, Bruce!

My address is in my profile. If anyone can't see it, let me know here and I'll PM it to you. Please include in your package that this is for the lotto so I can be sure to give it the proper recognition and pictures here. 

In terms of brands, just to give you a sense of what I like, it'd probably be best to post my list from the Non-CC MAW: Easy Version:

CAO Vision
CAO Sopranos
Oliva V
Any Davidoff
Any Ashton ESG/VSG
Any Diamond Crown
Any Opus
Fuente Short Story Maduro
Camacho Liberty or Triple Maduro
God of Fire
Tatuaje: Black or Brown label, Tattoo, Federal, Frank, Drac, Boris, or any limited release
Any limited Viaje
Any Padron Anny
Any good Illusione
Any Liga Privada
Graycliff Professionale, Chateau Gran Cru, Espresso Black Label or Originale
MoW Armada
Alec Bradley Prensado
Any My Father
Jamie Garcia Reserve
Room 101 by Camacho
Padilla Artisan Habano (barber pole)

In no way should that be taken as a request/shopping list, mind you. It's just sticks I know I like and would appreciate a ton. No worries if you can't send anything from that bunch, use your discretion. Thanks again and looking forward to the beating that's to come!


----------



## EricF

Flying Tomorrow!! :tu

DC 9405 5036 9930 0189 7671 37


----------



## Tuxguy

Out today
Priority Mail® Label Number: 9405 5036 9930 0191 5375 06


----------



## BDog

VersionX - You may want to update this thread with those that have shipped and have been received.

I for one have been late to ship , but shall make it a point to get them out later this week.

Please update and pictures are always nice as well!


----------



## VersionX

BDog said:


> VersionX - You may want to update this thread with those that have shipped and have been received.
> 
> I for one have been late to ship , but shall make it a point to get them out later this week.
> 
> Please update and pictures are always nice as well!


I received TuxGuy's package on Friday. Forgot to take pics but it was a great selection of sticks including a Tat M80!

EricF also sent me a package that I mistook for a bomb - because it blew my freakin face off: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/296763-bomb-out-nowhere.html


----------



## FWTX

0309 1140 0001 8513 4660
enjoy!

(don't forget the trade credit)


----------



## VersionX

FWTX said:


> 0309 1140 0001 8513 4660
> enjoy!
> 
> (don't forget the trade credit)


This guy wasn't messing around!










Thanks so much Ken! I'm really looking forward to these, especially the Partagas Tubo!


----------



## BDog

1. Pipedreeamz - 11,34,4 - 
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - 
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 - Received
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - 
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 - 
6. Reino - 26,12,14- 
7. TuxGuy - 39,2,24 - Received 
8. bMay- 21,27,9 - 
9. Seasick Sailor - 10,18,22 - 
10. EricF - 36,38,28 - Received
11. Bigbull - 17,29,7 - 
12. Evonnida - 16,35,32 - 
13. lgomez - 20,33,1 -

Christian/ Version X- Please feel free to update this list of received. I shall PM those that have not sent with reminder - 8/30/2011


----------



## lgomez

Dc: 9405 5036 9930 0206 7088 60


----------



## Reino

sorry for the late ship and congrats on the win!

9405 5036 9930 0206 9512 11


----------



## BDog

1. Pipedreeamz - 11,34,4 - 
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - In Process
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 - Received
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - Winner!
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 - In process
6. Reino - 26,12,14- DC:9405 5036 9930 0206 9512 11
7. TuxGuy - 39,2,24 - Received 
8. bMay- 21,27,9 - In process
9. Seasick Sailor - 10,18,22 - 
10. EricF - 36,38,28 - Received
11. Bigbull - 17,29,7 - In process
12. Evonnida - 16,35,32 - 
13. lgomez - 20,33,1 -DC: 9405 5036 9930 0206 7088 60


----------



## usrower321

Went out today. Congrats Christian! Sorry they were a little on the later side.

0311 0240 0002 0504 6529


----------



## bMay

Mines going out today, will post DC tonight


----------



## bMay

9405510200883149591846

On it's way


----------



## VersionX

Well, we've got a cornucopia of shots here, friends!

First, from usrower:










MoW Puro Authentico
Cain Daytona Torpedo

next, from Reino:










Some good everyday smokes accentuated with a FFOX!

Finally, from lgomez:










2x Casa Gomez
Jaime Garcia Reserve
Gurkha Seduction
San Otani by AJ Fernandez

All of you, thank you so much! Very generous on all your parts and I feel like a very lucky man today. Thanks a ton, gentlemen!


----------



## usrower321

Apparently I missed the memo changing it from 2 to lots of sticks. :brick:


----------



## lgomez

memo?


----------



## usrower321

lgomez said:


> memo?


I was just saying that I followed what was originally posted as the rule for sending 2 sticks, but I didn't realize it was general practice to send 5+ because this was my first go on the lottery.


----------



## lgomez

i figured one sends what they are comfortable sending


----------



## VersionX

bmay jacked me up HARD with his hit:










My Father LB 1922 Petit (which almost needs no introduction)
La Riqueza (my first one of these!)
CAO Brazilia (amazing everyday stick)

Thanks so much man, you really got me good! These look great and I'm already contemplating the MF for Sunday


----------



## BDog

9500 1000 1085 1257 0001 74

I finally got the bird in the air! Playing catchup!


----------



## VersionX

1. Pipedreeamz - 11,34,4 - Scheduled
2. BDog - 31,30,13 - In the air!
3. FWTX - 25,23,37 - Received
4. VersionX- 6,15,5 - Winner!
5. Usrower321- 8,3,19 - In process
6. Reino - 26,12,14- DC:Received
7. TuxGuy - 39,2,24 - Received 
8. bMay- 21,27,9 - Received
9. Seasick Sailor - 10,18,22 - 
10. EricF - 36,38,28 - Received
11. Bigbull - 17,29,7 - Scheduled
12. Evonnida - 16,35,32 - 
13. lgomez - 20,33,1 -DC: Received

So I'm still waiting on info of any kind from Seasick Sailor and Evonnida.


----------



## VersionX

Got my shot from Bdog today. This guy does NOT mess around!










Viaje Skull and Bones
Nestor Miranda Dopplebok
Tatuaje Avion
Partagas Party Short

Thanks so much man! This is....well, :jaw:

Party Short is definitely going to make my 9-9 shift Monday significantly easier. Thanks again!


----------

